# Problems to configure wifi

## sensi_tuX

Hi guys,

im having some troubles configuring my wifi. Im having a Intel Centrino N-135 chipset and was following the howtos on

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant but still cant figure out what im missing/doing wrong.

I want to log in into my home wlan with wpa_gui but getting always the message "could not get status from wpa_supplicant". No matter if im starting with root or any other user. Its also no adapter and network shown what i could choose...

Output of my iwconfig:

```

enp4s0f2  no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

wlp3s0 is the wifi device.

```

tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp4s0f2 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:04:00.2/net/enp4s0f2

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:03:00.0/net/wlp3s0

```

ifconfig -a

```

enp4s0f2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.12  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::f46c:f97:7ddd:7479  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2001:4d50:48d:9900:59cb:bf6c:350f:af9d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 2001:4d50:48d:9900:290:f5ff:fee0:3196  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:90:f5:e0:32:96  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8004  bytes 5775679 (5.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5901  bytes 761231 (743.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 0c:d2:92:48:7e:a7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

lshw | grep -i driver

```
          

configuration: driver=ivb_uncore

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=4.5.0-gentoo firmware=18.168.6.1 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

             configuration: driver=pcieport

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full firmware=rtl8411-1_0.0.3 06/18/12 ip=192.168.0.12 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=1Gbit/s

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             configuration: driver=lpc_ich latency=0

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

```

```

ifconfig -v wlp3s0 up

```

==> No output...

less /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_enp4s0f2="dhcp"

dhcpcd_enp4s0f2="-t 10"

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

```

Any hints what im missing or doing wrong here?

----------

## astroe

Do you also have something like:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext"
```

in your /etc/conf.d/net ? [/code]

----------

## charles17

 *sensi_tuX wrote:*   

> Hi guys,
> 
> im having some troubles configuring my wifi. Im having a Intel Centrino N-135 chipset and was following the howtos on
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant but still cant figure out what im missing/doing wrong.

 

Please see the iwlwifi article. It should tell you everything you need to know about the Centrino Wireless-N 135.

Then come back with all information from the Check the setup section.

----------

